# [Normal, Illinois] Need a DM



## lnksword (Nov 27, 2004)

*Need a DM*

Want a DM to start game in Normal, Illinois.  Have quite a few people wanting to play.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll slide this over to the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum - best of luck!


----------



## pogre (Nov 28, 2004)

lnksword said:
			
		

> Want a DM to start game in Normal, Illinois.  Have quite a few people wanting to play.




Do you go to school there or do you live in town?


----------



## Alan Shutko (Nov 28, 2004)

PM Obryn, he lives there and knows a bunch of folks.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/member.php?u=11821


----------



## Tomanta (Nov 29, 2004)

I /might/ be interested in running a game next semester.

Stress might, for a number of reasons, but send me an email to:
tomanta at towerlibrary.net

with some info on you/your group and what type of game you are looking for.


----------



## lnksword (Nov 30, 2004)

I live here in BN and I go to school here.


----------

